# Уменьшить остистый отросток



## rio (5 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте!
Вопрос.
С юношеских лет обращал внимание на выпирание грудного позвонка (можно увидеть не вооруженным глазом), дискомфортно лежать на спине долгое время и когда делал жим лежа побаливал грудной отдел и остистый отросток позвонка уходил в сторону, со временем вставал на свое место. Это как я считаю привело к протрузиям прилегающих дисков и мышечному блоку.
Возможно ли оперативным путем уменьшить остистый отросток позвонка.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Ноя 2009)

rio написал(а):


> как я считаю привело к протрузиям прилегающих дисков и мышечному блоку.


Вы ошибаетесь в своих предположениях.


----------

